# A hello and a question about hamster cages



## littlegrape (Oct 14, 2012)

First off I want to say hi- I am a new(ish) hamster owner- i had hamsters for years as a teenager and have just returned to hamster ownership buying my little Syrian girlie 'Bellatrix' (Trixie) last week.

Unfortunately I did the wrong thing and bought her cage from pets at home and went for the biggest they had in stock- the ferplast Laura. In hind site I should have bought the cage off the net and bought the hamster to go in it but I got a bit carried away!!

As soon as I got home and set her up I did what I do best and started forum browsing (I am also a horse owner and am on several forums for my horse) to find out everything I could and realised obviously that the cage was far too small. So although she is living in it at the minute I have a zooplus 'alaska' enroute and a 28cm wheel.

Really I would quite like to recoup some money on what is essentially a brand new cage but I don't want to sell it to an unsuspecting buyer for their Syrian- is their any hamster the cage is suitable for? Is it likely that someone would buy it to add to a modular system (has tubes) or am I better to just scrap it and know that the cage will not be used as it is completely inappropriate and unfit for purpose? 

OH said just to take it back to pets at home but my hamster has nibbled the bottle so they would know it had been used ;-) (not that I would anyway!)

Anyway hello, look forward to talking to you all!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome 

You could always keep it as a spare clean out cage or transport cage.

I have lots of small cages that I wouldn't put a hamster in to live but they are perfect for a few minutes while I clean them out or have to take them to the vets.


----------

